# Buttonbeschreibung mit Zeilenumbruch



## Guest (15. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen JButton.
Dieser JButton soll einen Text bekommen. Ist eigentlich einfach mit JButton button.setText("ok");

Mein Problem ist, ich soll den Text mit einem Zeilenumbruch erstennen z.B. JButton button.setText("HIer \n klicken");

Ist dies in Java möglich??

wenn Ja wie???


----------



## tfa (15. Okt 2008)

Am einfachsten: "<html>Hier
klicken</html>"


----------



## tobbbbi (15. Okt 2008)

Gibt es da eigentlich noch eine andere Möglichkeit, also ohne html Code? Ist das mit html die gängige Art und Weise Zeilenumbrüche etc. zu ? Es gibt ja auch String-Formatter - kann man diese hier auch anwenden?


----------



## tfa (15. Okt 2008)

Du kannst dir irgendwas selber basteln mit einem eigenen ButtonUI, aber die HTML-Lösung erscheint
mir einfacher. Siehe auch http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javaqa/2000-03/01-qa-button.html


----------

